# Fresh Water Pump



## Fredericks (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a 07 Jaco Jflight, and the waterpump hammers like madd, It shakes my kitchen faucet so bad I am afraid it will break off. Any help would be great.

The pump is directly under the sink.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Often the solution to bad hammering like that is as easy as a water pump silencing kit. It simply decouples the vibrations from the hard PEX lines. Campingworld sells them. Next in line is mounting the pump on a rubber mount, insulating the compartment, and finally replacing it with a quieter pump. However, I'd try the lines first.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't tried it myself but I have heard that a mouse pad makes a good vibration isolator between the pump and the floor.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Often the solution to bad hammering like that is as easy as a water pump silencing kit. It simply decouples the vibrations from the hard PEX lines. Campingworld sells them. Next in line is mounting the pump on a rubber mount, insulating the compartment, and finally replacing it with a quieter pump. However, I'd try the lines first.


do the above, and you might also consider adding the shurflo small accumulator tank. About $30 IIRC, holds about 1/2 qt of water, helps keep the pump from cycling and acts helps on hammering since the bladder is somewhat of a "shock absorber". And shurflo does make a much quiter pump than many of the OEM units for about $70IIRC.


----------



## Fredericks (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I think I will try the mouse pad mounting and the pump silencer kit first, before I spend much on a new pump.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I added an expansion tank. It made it quieter, cycle less often, and made it so you can flush the toilet at night without the pump coming on.

Expansion tank clicky.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't bother with the Shureflo expansion tank. I think it's more of a gimmick. I added it and barely noticed any difference in the amount of water that comes out before the pump kicks in. It's just too small to hold enough water and air to make that much difference.

What really quieted things down for me was
- Adding a loop of line to absorb the hammering (same principle as those kits)
- Adding foam insulation around the walls of the compartment, especially where the lines rested against the wall or floor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bother with the Shureflo expansion tank. I think it's more of a gimmick. I added it and barely noticed any difference in the amount of water that comes out before the pump kicks in. It's just too small to hold enough water and air to make that much difference.
> 
> What really quieted things down for me was
> - Adding a loop of line to absorb the hammering (same principle as those kits)
> - Adding foam insulation around the walls of the compartment, especially where the lines rested against the wall or floor


Dan's right, the basic shureflow kit is too small to hold much water, but it will allow for more steady pump performance. If you want to be able to shut off the pump at night and such, you need a bigger tank. There's a 2 gallon shureflow, but then you could go to lowes and buy a 5 gallon pressure tank. Figure any of these tanks will only hold 1/2 their capacity in water, but to have 2.5 gallons on tap is very nice in the middle of the night. The only reason I haven't installed one in out current trailer is size and weight of the water.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I made mine much quieter by changing the pump to a variable flow model, adding the silencer kit and mounting the pump on some foam pads. I used a computer keyboard pad that I cut to fit under the pump. They are much thicker than mouse pads so I thought it would work better. Now I can run the pump at night and you can barely hear it. The new pump also has more capacity, 4.0 gpm versus 2.7 gpm.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bother with the Shureflo expansion tank. I think it's more of a gimmick. I added it and barely noticed any difference in the amount of water that comes out before the pump kicks in. It's just too small to hold enough water and air to make that much difference. What really quieted things down for me was - Adding a loop of line to absorb the hammering (same principle as those kits) - Adding foam insulation around the walls of the compartment, especially where the lines rested against the wall or floor


 Dan's right, the basic shureflow kit is too small to hold much water, but it will allow for more steady pump performance. If you want to be able to shut off the pump at night and such, you need a bigger tank. There's a 2 gallon shureflow, but then you could go to lowes and buy a 5 gallon pressure tank. Figure any of these tanks will only hold 1/2 their capacity in water, but to have 2.5 gallons on tap is very nice in the middle of the night. The only reason I haven't installed one in out current trailer is size and weight of the water. [/quote] Thank goodness for deciding to do a driveway campout. Experienced the short cycling and hammer, now looking for solutions. Definitely ordering the silencer kit. Could I accomplish the same thing with regular faucet/toilet supply hoses from the local hardware store? Seen reviews on amazon for the expansion tank, and people seem to be satisfied with it. I'm all for saving $$$, so where would the loop go, and is it made of flexible hose or pex? How long/much? Would a regular hammer arrestor work, I can get them from a nearby plumbers supply? Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes you can save money by getting some 36" sink flex hoses from you local home store to do the hose coil modification. Also grab some 1/2" black foam insulation to place between hoses that make hard contact.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Yes you can save money by getting some 36" sink flex hoses from you local home store to do the hose coil modification. Also grab some 1/2" black foam insulation to place between hoses that make hard contact.


Are you speaking sink hoses in place of silencer kit or expansion tank, or both? Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you are looking to save money, try the flexible hoses in place of the silencer kit (does the same thing, but may require a bit of fiddling to get the correct ends). Add foam while you are in there. If that doesn't work, then go for the expansion tank route, but I bet it will help.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Nathan said:


> If you are looking to save money, try the flexible hoses in place of the silencer kit (does the same thing, but may require a bit of fiddling to get the correct ends). Add foam while you are in there. If that doesn't work, then go for the expansion tank route, but I bet it will help.


 Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

srwsr said:


> Yes you can save money by getting some 36" sink flex hoses from you local home store to do the hose coil modification. Also grab some 1/2" black foam insulation to place between hoses that make hard contact.


Are you speaking sink hoses in place of silencer kit or expansion tank, or both? Thanks
[/quote]

I did both mods, hoses and tank.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

With the expansion tank I mentioned above, I just put in a sharkbite tee. That does keep the hose from rattling elsewhere.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Just finished adding the accumulator and silencer kit. Very drastic difference in terms of noise/vibration. Accumulator came with about 30 lbs. of pressure and that seems to allow the water to run for a few seconds before the pump comes on. I can flush the toilet once without it coming on. It says that you basically get 2-4 oz. of water in the accumulator, so that sounds about right for what I am experiencing. Yes, I have learned, "it ain't a mod without pics", so here they are.

 I put the silencer hose right on the winterizing valve and used the piece that came with the accumulator to couple it directly to the pump.
I tried coiling the hoses, but you don't get much coiling out of 36" hoses.

I took the original T off of the pump and put the 2nd silencer hose between the accumulator and the T.


----------

